# Need help with VCD (.dat) files



## hemantpl (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have two .dat files that my friend copied from some VCD. I have following problems with ONLY these two .dat file:

1. These files refuse to open in any player other than XingMPEG Player. (Ihave tried all other softwares VCD Cutter, Zoom player,WMP 9,etc.. almost all players from digit CD's). These files open without any problem in Xing.
2. I have tried reencoding these files with TMPEG enc, VCD Gear, VCD easy, Flask MPG, mpeg4_maker, etc. but these file cant even open in any of softwares.
3. I have tried adding thse files to Nero VCD compilation but at 1st I get msg-> Stream encoding which is invalid for [Super]VCD, at this msg I choose Re-encode video but got msg-> AVSEQ.mpg. Unsupported file format. I then selected Turn off standard compliance and continue and burnt the file on CDRW, but when I tested the file the was unable to start in Xing or anyother player.
4. After all this I tried opening the file VirtualDub but got msg-> MPEG Import Filter: packet sync error on packet stream (3fbf8)
5.After this I tried cutting the file with VCD Clipper (VCD Cutter wont work), and I was able to cut the files and tried all above things but the same results.

I know that .dat files contain some info about the file in its header for VCD and then the actual AV stream. Please I request you all to suggest me following:

1. Solution to above problem
2. Link to page where I can get info about the structure of VCD .dat files.
3. Any other software which could alow me to write VCD with these files.
4. Any software which would alow me to change or repair header of the files.

I have dialup connection and its really hard to search for this on the net so please tell me some solution.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 16, 2004)

I think those .dat files are curropt. 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 16, 2004)

hemantpl said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> ............................................
> I have dialup connection and its really hard to search for this on the net so please tell me some solution.



C'mon man even i have a dialup connection but i am not afraid to search for anything on the net...


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 16, 2004)

K, Go2 the site called Webroot.com and download the connection optimiser though 4 trial, it's a gr8 piece of software which really does what it says, Try it out.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 16, 2004)

hemantpl said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have two .dat files that my friend copied from some VCD. I have following problems with ONLY these two .dat file:
> 
> ...



Dude packet sync error cud be due to variable bit rate audio. Try this get Virtual Dub Mod from *virtualdubmod.sourceforge.net/. Then try opening the dat file in VdubMod. Set Video to direct stream copy and save the audio stream as uncompressed wave audio(PCM). Post your results first then we'll see what happens. If this thing is succesful then u can smply mux the audio and video.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2004)

well i think that the media present on it is either heavily scratched or damaged.these errors are basically because of some internal error but they tend to only come up in pc's but playing them on a standard Video cd player will work.


----------



## atool (Aug 17, 2004)

*try this...*

try k-lite mega codec pack...and play the file in media player intigrted with it....worked for me..


----------



## theraven (Aug 18, 2004)

@blade_runner
it could just be codecs couldnt it ?
like atool said .. get k-lite codec pack and try
also in tmpgenc under option => environmental settings => vfapi plugins set directshow multimedia file reader to a higher priority than 3 ( ie. 2 or preferably one)
try it ...


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 2, 2005)

Try this How to repair a (S)VCD


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2005)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Try this How to repair a (S)VCD



Come on dude why ressurect this dead thread.....btw its abt 7 months old....and then u come up with an answer!!!! NO offence pal but i reckon u dun dig up old threads unless that urgency of situation


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 2, 2005)

Why not try hero video convertor . it helped me several time just try it


----------



## swatkat (Mar 2, 2005)

Try this, Get SuperDecoder and play the files with it....
*khabir17.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/superdecoder.zip
or

get VCDGear and try to convet them to MPEG with the option "Fix mpeg errors" enabled....
*www.vcdgear.com/


----------



## vysakh (Mar 3, 2005)

do these .dat files play on a VCD player ???


----------



## avinashsakhardande (Oct 1, 2006)

*How to write 800 MB dat file in 700 mb CD?*

Dear Friends

I have 1 movie installed on my PC which is of 820 MB.

I have tried cutting it with Windows Movie Maker but the filke size remains the same and the quality also matters

Can anybody help me with this problem.

Is there any sofware of writting 800 MB's of dat files in 1 700 Mb's CD

Mail me at avinashsakhardande@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2006)

There are 800 MB cds available dude. Dont dig up old threads. AFAIK this is bump #2


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 1, 2006)

burn the dat file as a VCD and you should have no problem. Movie CD is created on the basis of length not size


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 3, 2006)

avinashsakhardande, if the "movie on the pc" is in dat/mpg/mpeg form and within 82min, u can easily write it as vcd option in nero or other writin software.

A 700mb cd also means 80min of video data. so if ur movie is an mpg/mpeg/dat, it is of vcd format, meanin it can be written as vcd in nero using the respective options present. Actually we can burn upto 82min also.
So don't look at the size in mpg files, look @ the time-length.

If other formats, see if the length is within 80 min. If so, convert to vcd format again and write. Both can be done with Nero or it's sub-softwares.


----------



## readermaniax (Oct 3, 2006)

use k lite codec pack


----------



## shaunak (Oct 3, 2006)

>Try vlc media player to veiw them.
>try virtualdub to edit them
>try gordion knot to reburn them


----------

